# Older Black Lab female for possible placement



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Folks, I have an older black lab female that I am considering placing into a good home only. Will have to be the right situation or not at all. Born 2/22/02. Very good hunter, especially in the uplands for pheasants - good waterfowl hunter as well. Still very healthy and active. Loves to and wants to be around people. Good with other dogs, clean keeper, will retrieve all day long, very smart dog. Good hips/elbows. Junior hunter titled. Trained to senior level but never competed in seniors. This dog is not for sale, but under the right circumstances would place into a very good home. PM or email with any questions and for more information. [email protected]

Thanks, Travis


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

is this your older dog i ran in juniors a few years back for you up with rob henry in idaho i think?


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Yes


----------

